# Added T3 but labs not so good :(



## Sissy (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, I saw a new Endo 2 months ago. I couldn't believe it when he agreed to try a little T3, lowered my T4 from 150mcg to 137 mcg, and added 5 mcg T3...had my hopes up!! I have noticed some improvement in the dry skin, and hair seems to be coming out less. Still no energy..just feeling blah, not sleepy really but no stamina. I have Hashi's..been dealing with this stuff for 5 years. Labs after 8 weeks on 137 generic Levo and 5 generic T3: TSH 1.39..FT4 1.1...FT3 2.6..I know this TSH looks OK, but I'm not at all satisfied with the FT3 in such a low ens..lowest in range is 2.3...My problem with this new Endo is his focus on the TSH. When I try to address the issue of my Free's he says "they fluctuate too much to be considered"...So he has told me to remain on the dosage that has left me with these labs, and still feeling a complete lack of energy! I'm starting to wonder if this is just the way i feel...makes me a little nuts...second guessing myself. I want to use Armour to see if I feel any better. When I made my first appnt with this doc, I asked if he was willing to treat with dessicated and the receptonist said , yes...now he seems very reluctant to let me use it, saying I'll get too much hormone. I have taken Armour in the past without having any hyper issues. Yesterday I decided I've had enough, called the office, doc wasn't there, said I want Armour, was told they would give him the message and call me back..no call back...I'm wondering if i should just stay on what I'm taking now, or keep pushing for the Armour. My FT3 is lower now than before i started the T3...not sure what to do at this point, any suggestions? TY for any thoughts....Sissy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sissy said:


> Well, I saw a new Endo 2 months ago. I couldn't believe it when he agreed to try a little T3, lowered my T4 from 150mcg to 137 mcg, and added 5 mcg T3...had my hopes up!! I have noticed some improvement in the dry skin, and hair seems to be coming out less. Still no energy..just feeling blah, not sleepy really but no stamina. I have Hashi's..been dealing with this stuff for 5 years. Labs after 8 weeks on 137 generic Levo and 5 generic T3: TSH 1.39..FT4 1.1...FT3 2.6..I know this TSH looks OK, but I'm not at all satisfied with the FT3 in such a low ens..lowest in range is 2.3...My problem with this new Endo is his focus on the TSH. When I try to address the issue of my Free's he says "they fluctuate too much to be considered"...So he has told me to remain on the dosage that has left me with these labs, and still feeling a complete lack of energy! I'm starting to wonder if this is just the way i feel...makes me a little nuts...second guessing myself. I want to use Armour to see if I feel any better. When I made my first appnt with this doc, I asked if he was willing to treat with dessicated and the receptonist said , yes...now he seems very reluctant to let me use it, saying I'll get too much hormone. I have taken Armour in the past without having any hyper issues. Yesterday I decided I've had enough, called the office, doc wasn't there, said I want Armour, was told they would give him the message and call me back..no call back...I'm wondering if i should just stay on what I'm taking now, or keep pushing for the Armour. My FT3 is lower now than before i started the T3...not sure what to do at this point, any suggestions? TY for any thoughts....Sissy


Sissy, first and foremost; it is absolutely essential for us to have your lab ranges as well as the results. They should be typed in a row so that we can see it all at a glance. This way, we can "really" help you. Different labs use different ranges.

Your T3 (Cytomel???) should be titrated in the same manner as T4. Actually, your doctor should back you down some on the T4 and bump you up on the T3 by 5mcgs. He/she should be seeing you every 8 weeks to do this until you feel well.

Also, I am not sure you will get the same results from the generic T3 as you would from the brand name.

Not sure this guy knows what he is doing. I personally require about 33 mcgs of T3 per day. My labs are perfect; I feel perfect. I am on Armour; 3 1/2 grains per day.

I would go doctor shopping (again; sighs!) Wah!


----------



## Sissy (Apr 2, 2010)

hhmmm, didn't get ranges this time, but they're probably the same as the labs from the past; TSH 0.5-5.0 FT4 0.8-1.8 FT3 2.3-4.2.......sssooo as you can see from my post above the free's are low in-range. I wasn't surprised by the lower T4 as my Levo was reduced. I believe I am, for whatever reason, a poor converter. I have had FT4 near the top @ 1.7..with FT3 still only 2.9....it's never gone any higher than this. I have lost count of the number of Dr's I've seen....ENOUGH.....time for me to get assertive and get ARMOUR.thanx for your help ...Sissy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sissy said:


> hhmmm, didn't get ranges this time, but they're probably the same as the labs from the past; TSH 0.5-5.0 FT4 0.8-1.8 FT3 2.3-4.2.......sssooo as you can see from my post above the free's are low in-range. I wasn't surprised by the lower T4 as my Levo was reduced. I believe I am, for whatever reason, a poor converter. I have had FT4 near the top @ 1.7..with FT3 still only 2.9....it's never gone any higher than this. I have lost count of the number of Dr's I've seen....ENOUGH.....time for me to get assertive and get ARMOUR.thanx for your help ...Sissy


It is quite normal for the FT4 to be lower when on T3. This is of no concern as your active hormone is FT3.

The body only needs a little T4 for Deiodinase conversion.

http://www.jci.org/articles/view/29812

Armour is the perfect choice for many of us who do not convert well.  It is perfectly balanced and most certainly not as expensive as that Cytomel.

Let us know what you end up doing. Sadly we have to get out there and advocate for ourselves in these matters.

Thank you for the ranges. If they are from the same lab, they are probably still the same.


----------

